# 624 issues



## jaason.1981 (Mar 25, 2020)

hey guys, new to the forum. i picked up a 624 last november, the first winter went off without a hitch. really enjoying this machine. this winter...not so smooth...i still have warranty but everything is closed here now due to the world falling apart. my main issue is the transmission. i typically turn the blower on for a min or two before moving it and allow it to warm up. using it the last couple times ive noticed that it will not move forward or reverse right away when its cold. i have to hold down the drive handle for a few seconds before it will move for the first time...after the initial forward or reverse it is fine and has no issues with drive. the cables seem to be adjusted properly(considering it moves forward and reverse without issue once warmed up) and the fluid in at the "high" level...any thoughts? thanks in advance!!


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

How does it free wheel by pushing and pulling on the machine with the drive clutch off?..That is a preliminary check for binding
Have you looked for oil on the friction drive components (assuming it's a friction drive)

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I assume that it's a Yamaha YT624 hydrostatic since he posted in the Yamaha section and since he mentions oil levels are normal. 

OP you might just have a sticking valve, season is almost over. If you are close to the end of your warranty get a work order open from the dealer so it will be valid when they can take your machine for inspection, adjustment and repair if needed.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Is it hydrostatic? Hydro transmissions typically need to be warmed up before use. My other guess is if it is hydro, it's got air in the system. 

Below is a picture from my Honda manual showing the warm up procedure. 

Maybe someone with a Yamaha can confirm if this is the case for them as well?








Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

a big welcome to the SBF for your first post


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

2muchsnow said:


> Maybe someone with a Yamaha can confirm if this is the case for them as well?


I never noticed mine being hesitant but it's garage kept at 10°C.


----------



## jaason.1981 (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks for the replies...it is the hydrostatic trans. I typically let it idle for 30 sec or so before I attempt to move it. It is stored in my shed which is not heated..I'll give the Honda warm up procedure a go and report back!


----------



## jaason.1981 (Mar 25, 2020)

so for the first time all winter we've had a week with warm temperatures and now snow. still haven't had the chance to test out the warm up procedure. good complaint i suppose!


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

A hearty welcome to the SBF from the Burg'. Relax, beers in the fridge....


----------

